
Ether Camp Launches the Virtual Accelerator and Hacker Gold Token - cryptobubble
https://www.deepdotweb.com/2016/10/12/ether-camp-launches-virtual-accelerator-hacker-gold-token/
======
cryptobubble
As featured by DeepDotWeb: ether.camp, the organization behind the biggest
blockchain hackathon out there, has recently announced the launch of
<hack.ether.camp>, an Ethereum-based Virtual Accelerator and a crowd funding
platform designed to turn ideas into successful startups by leveraging the
wisdom of the crowd in a tokenized enviroment. Check it out.

